# Are You Retired?



## PalmettoTree

Are you retired? If so do you feel you prepped correctly for it? Is your Social Security as much as you anticipated? Are you able to be as active as you imagined you might be? How has your investing, spending changed? Be as forthcoming as you feel comfortable. Mostly no one knows who we are. Are you interested in talking about investments other than PMs?


----------



## paraquack

SS is about what I expected, not as active as I had hoped, too many aches and pains, investing is ok for now and spending has obviously gone down some, still can't affort to buy .22LRs. Might listen to posts about investments.


----------



## Old Man

I sure wish I was. Never going to happen. Work until I die. I am 60 years old.


----------



## tango

Lost my job 2 years ago when I was 65. My wife lost her job 3 months earlier, she was 63.
We were debt free for a few years and had been maxing our IRA's.
We both get SS, and wife has a retirement from her job.
We stay busy for the most part, use our TT some.

Retirement is great, but, you must have a reason to get up each day.


----------



## sparkyprep

Still working my butt off for the man every day.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I am somewhat retired. I'm at the point where I am doing what I want to do, not what I HAVE to do.. I am only 40 so SS isn't going to be around by the time I am old enough to draw it though..I had quite a bit invested and lost a bunch in 08 so not nearly where I want to be but am living comfortably and am very happy so that is what matters I guess.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Retired last December, I took a buyout (Basically one year pay and medical insurance) and paid the house off so I do not have any debt except monthly utilities and such. I can't get SS until August, and I am taking the minimum possible out of my IRA, other wise I figure my taxes would be sky high next year.


----------



## Smitty901

Yes and NO.
I retired but was not ready to . So started another career I will retire from soon. In my second life I do not do SS. We are opted out of it.
And much better plan that is an account with real money in it that is ours.
We have met our goals and moved the goal post a few times and met those. The next 5 years sooner maybe not latter will see neither of us working anymore.
What is invested is spread out not all in one basket never has been.


----------



## PalmettoTree

It seems we are all about alike in that we each have a slightly different twist to our retirement.

Both of us were forcibly retired a little early. My SS is more than I expected and my wife will not draw until November. We are drawing off IRA dividends and used ROTH to pay off the house and pay a third down on a Beach house. We have everything budgeted in one account with drafts. This we quickly became obviously necessary because bills were never where we were. Next will be to have dividends automatically deposited. SS is food, gas and spending money. We stay a month at cease house except for summer when we stay there full time.

I have several variations on an idea to start an investment business in real estate at the beach a LLP of sorts. Most likely will be all think and zero do.

Physically, I cannot stand or walk long. I hope to swim if it will ever warm up. I was a right good swimmer back in the day. I hope to get past the breakers and swim parallel to the beach. The wife can drop me off and pick me up in the golf cart. I have never played golf but own converted a golf cart.

Anyone know anything about kayaks? I plan to try one on the inland waterway. Seems like a good way to see wildlife, islands and marshland. Some are mounting outriggers and sails on them. I do not want anything with a motor on it but a daysailer might be in the works if the kayak does not work out. Storage and dock fees are too high. So nothing big is going to happen in any event.

Anyone ever owned a muni bond? The electric cooperative will be selling them starting April first. Up to $50,000 in $2,000 increments. I have never been a big fan of bonds. But,paying no taxes on the earnings just might be a good way to get ready for mandatory distributions. 701/2 is just 5 years away.


----------



## tango

We were not planning to retire, it was cast upon us. 
Being debt free was the single most important thing we did.
We never realized how smart we were--- till we did.


----------



## Moonshinedave

I'm not quite ready to retire, but getting close enough that it isn't a distant dream either. I am 58 years old, and have been working at the same job for 35 years. Am I as ready financially as I should be?, no not even.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

9 years and counting until I retire from my "day job". I'll always continue farming and ranching. My goal is to have no mortgage payments and have all of my equipment paid off before I retire.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

PalmettoTree said:


> It seems we are all about alike in that we each have a slightly different twist to our retirement.
> 
> Both of us were forcibly retired a little early. My SS is more than I expected and my wife will not draw until November. We are drawing off IRA dividends and used ROTH to pay off the house and pay a third down on a Beach house. We have everything budgeted in one account with drafts. This we quickly became obviously necessary because bills were never where we were. Next will be to have dividends automatically deposited. SS is food, gas and spending money. We stay a month at cease house except for summer when we stay there full time.
> 
> I have several variations on an idea to start an investment business in real estate at the beach a LLP of sorts. Most likely will be all think and zero do.
> 
> Physically, I cannot stand or walk long. I hope to swim if it will ever warm up. I was a right good swimmer back in the day. I hope to get past the breakers and swim parallel to the beach. The wife can drop me off and pick me up in the golf cart. I have never played golf but own converted a golf cart.
> 
> Anyone know anything about kayaks? I plan to try one on the inland waterway. Seems like a good way to see wildlife, islands and marshland. Some are mounting outriggers and sails on them. I do not want anything with a motor on it but a daysailer might be in the works if the kayak does not work out. Storage and dock fees are too high. So nothing big is going to happen in any event.
> 
> Anyone ever owned a muni bond? The electric cooperative will be selling them starting April first. Up to $50,000 in $2,000 increments. I have never been a big fan of bonds. But,paying no taxes on the earnings just might be a good way to get ready for mandatory distributions. 701/2 is just 5 years away.


Sounds like you are doing things right.. As for kayaks. You will be VERY happy if you get one. Look into Wilderness System and I prefer a 12 footer. It's not too big and not too small. You will want a"SOT "sit on top" model IMO. They are GREAT for fishing. Also good for just sightseeing and even exercise. If you are into fishing a kayak will take you about anywhere you want to go. I have taken mine into mangroves on a very low tide that even the best flats boat can't get to. There are all kinds of brands but the best one that I found is Wilderness System. Check out the Tarpon 120, Those are the ones we have had for several years now and are very happy. Just do your research and pick what's best for YOU.. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dogsrule

I've been "self employed" per say for over a decade. I don't make much and now I'm working on creating a team for an MLM business. Hopefully will get some residual income in a few years.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Dogsrule said:


> I've been "self employed" per say for over a decade. I don't make much and now I'm working on creating a team for an MLM business. Hopefully will get some residual income in a few years.


We looked at those when we were young. I'm one of those guys that could not sell bread in a famine. My wife was very shy. Where did that girl go? This May will be married 42 years.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Beach Kowboy said:


> Sounds like you are doing things right.. As for kayaks. You will be VERY happy if you get one. Look into Wilderness System and I prefer a 12 footer. It's not too big and not too small. You will want a"SOT "sit on top" model IMO. They are GREAT for fishing. Also good for just sightseeing and even exercise. If you are into fishing a kayak will take you about anywhere you want to go. I have taken mine into mangroves on a very low tide that even the best flats boat can't get to. There are all kinds of brands but the best one that I found is Wilderness System. Check out the Tarpon 120, Those are the ones we have had for several years now and are very happy. Just do your research and pick what's best for YOU.. Hope this helps!


Ever thought of putting a sail on it?


----------



## Montana Rancher

PalmettoTree said:


> Are you retired? If so do you feel you prepped correctly for it? Is your Social Security as much as you anticipated? Are you able to be as active as you imagined you might be? How has your investing, spending changed? Be as forthcoming as you feel comfortable. Mostly no one knows who we are. Are you interested in talking about investments other than PMs?


Yes I am retired, when I did that I was 47.

That was in late 2007 as I knew there was a big collapse coming and I jumped out of the ship.

Then we had the 700 billion bail out, the zero percent interest rates, the federal government legalized theft and corruption, then the government decided to fool the sheeple and not pass a budget from that point forward.

NSA Spying

Indefinite detention

Drone strikes on American citizens

oops I got off the point....

I cashed out of all of my investments, and paid off all my remaining properties. I set up another self employed business and have done really really well, often employing most of my kids.

I have slowing been backing off the online business thinking the end will come, the end will come, the end is here, but the force that was the American economy wasn't going to be broken in only a few years.

I still sell a decent amount of goods on Amazon and eBay, and spring is coming so I am putting in EXTRA garden space and I have 12 more laying hens hatched out as well as a few more ducks.

I just heard that the price of produce has gone up 17% since January,

This is it folks, plant, store, backstock, it is coming this year.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Oops I forgot...

HAHAHAH Social Security, what a joke

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chipper

Retired at 48, no retirement nothing. Pick up a odd job now and then when needed. Worked hard and set myself up to live cheap. Small 900 square foot energy efficient house on 40 wooded acres. No more cell phones, no eating out, no payments of any kind. My newest car is 21 years old. No kids to support, burn wood for heat. No fancy vacations etc. You will be really surprised how cheap you can live once you set your mind to it. Get over keeping up with the Jones and focus on living. I love sitting in my "cabin" and watching the neighborhood go to work in their fancy new cars/trucks every morning, what a joke. Best part is hooking up the boat to go fishing while they drive by and wave going to work. [email protected]@es.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Chipper said:


> Retired at 48, no retirement nothing. Pick up a odd job now and then when needed. Worked hard and set myself up to live cheap. Small 900 square foot energy efficient house on 40 wooded acres. No more cell phones, no eating out, no payments of any kind. My newest car is 21 years old. No kids to support, burn wood for heat. No fancy vacations etc. You will be really surprised how cheap you can live once you set your mind to it. Get over keeping up with the Jones and focus on living. I love sitting in my "cabin" and watching the neighborhood go to work in their fancy new cars/trucks every morning, what a joke. Best part is hooking up the boat to go fishing while they drive by and wave going to work. [email protected]@es.


Sniff

I love you man!

completely serious!

I have done well for myself but I drive a 2003 Dodge 250 diesel pickup with about 200k miles on it. I can easily afford better but it fits all my purposes so why would I want to upgrade?


----------



## PalmettoTree

Montana Rancher said:


> Oops I forgot...
> 
> HAHAHAH Social Security, what a joke
> 
> HAHAHAHA


My parents said SS would not be there for them but it was. Now they are dead and gone and it was there for them.
I never gave it much thought as to where I stand. You caused me to check. It seems I'm drawing the max. SS is not a joke for me. It is pure pleasure since that is what I use it for.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Montana Rancher said:


> Sniff
> 
> I love you man!
> 
> completely serious!
> 
> I have done well for myself but I drive a 2003 Dodge 250 diesel pickup with about 200k miles on it. I can easily afford better but it fits all my purposes so why would I want to upgrade?


I drive my vehicles until I can no longer trust them. Current Chev pick-up 210,000 plus miles last I thought to look. Just keep that oil fresh and they will go, go, go. My wife has the perfect deal. For less than taxes and insurance would cost us BMW gives her a new car every 12,000 miles and the taxes and insurance is included.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Montana Rancher said:


> Yes I am retired, when I did that I was 47.
> 
> That was in late 2007 as I knew there was a big collapse coming and I jumped out of the ship.
> 
> Then we had the 700 billion bail out, the zero percent interest rates, the federal government legalized theft and corruption, then the government decided to fool the sheeple and not pass a budget from that point forward.
> 
> NSA Spying
> 
> Indefinite detention
> 
> Drone strikes on American citizens
> 
> oops I got off the point....
> 
> I cashed out of all of my investments, and paid off all my remaining properties. I set up another self employed business and have done really really well, often employing most of my kids.
> 
> I have slowing been backing off the online business thinking the end will come, the end will come, the end is here, but the force that was the American economy wasn't going to be broken in only a few years.
> 
> I still sell a decent amount of goods on Amazon and eBay, and spring is coming so I am putting in EXTRA garden space and I have 12 more laying hens hatched out as well as a few more ducks.
> 
> I just heard that the price of produce has gone up 17% since January,
> 
> This is it folks, plant, store, backstock, it is coming this year.


So how long do you think we have? I want to mark my calendar.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

Chipper said:


> Retired at 48, no retirement nothing. Pick up a odd job now and then when needed. Worked hard and set myself up to live cheap. Small 900 square foot energy efficient house on 40 wooded acres. No more cell phones, no eating out, no payments of any kind. My newest car is 21 years old. No kids to support, burn wood for heat. No fancy vacations etc. You will be really surprised how cheap you can live once you set your mind to it. Get over keeping up with the Jones and focus on living. I love sitting in my "cabin" and watching the neighborhood go to work in their fancy new cars/trucks every morning, what a joke. Best part is hooking up the boat to go fishing while they drive by and wave going to work. [email protected]@es.


 I agree with MR. You are doing it right like some others. I have a 2009 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited that is paid for. It has just about 100K miles already. We have about a 650sf cabin that is heated by a wood stove. Our water is usually an IBC tote with a 12 rv pump and heated by either wood or sometimes propane. The only payments we have are for insurance. Even our utilities,fuel and most groceries are covered by the ranch. Our place is nothing fancy at all and those that come for next years meeting will see. We do have plenty of property for a garden and all the animals we want. I have been all over the world and the view from our front door is in the top 5 views I have ever seen.

We don't take extravagant vacations either. When we go places we visit family and friends and are able to stay with them as not to pay for large hotel bills.. The problem these days is people are trying to keep up with the Jones' which I have done in the past but refuse to do anymore. Who gives 2 shits what brand you are wearing or where you live?! I have lived on the beach and am SO MUCH HAPPIER where we are now.

Once people realize they don't have to compete with others and do what they want. They will be MUCH happier!!


----------



## Ripon

When I closed the business and hawked everything I could I managed to create and lease enough farm land out to have what was needed to retire. I did a solar job for a year to learn about it and since I have a few degrees I was able to hire out as an investigator on a few jobs for attorneys. My dad made me save big starting at 16 so I have a decent retirement waiting at 59.5 but don't want to pay the extra fed taxes to take it early. Last May I was asked to take a 25 hr week job as the lead at a police academy and it paid too good to pass up....so I wet from retired at 45 to working at 49. I like the PT schedule and the money that comes with it since I managed to get debt free as I thought it was time to retire. 

One thing I do like to advise people to do is research self directed IRAs. Mine owns farm land, a home that is rented, some PMs that are tangible in hand and some stocks. I love what I can do with it, but I hate the legal fees.


----------



## Montana Rancher

PalmettoTree said:


> So how long do you think we have? I want to mark my calendar.


An easy question, as long as the majority of the people believe the system is good.

I am not dodging the question, but I don't know how stupid the average person is.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Montana Rancher said:


> An easy question, as long as the majority of the people believe the system is good.
> 
> I am not dodging the question, but I don't know how stupid the average person is.


If that is your basis I'll need to write the year in scientific notation. You had me worried for a minute.

At the risk of being sacrilegious, the stupid will always be with us. Lord forgive me for that.


----------



## csi-tech

Should start drawing my pension in 3 years at 51 years old. I'll be set, but still looking forward to a fun little job at a gun shop or sporting goods place. I agree that I need to work as long as I absolutely can.


----------



## pakrat

We’re both retired. My wife was a corporate budget analyst and set us up 25 years ago to where we lived (and still do) well below our means. We paid off the house over ten years ago and started paying cash for all major purchased… paying off our credit cards every month. Her approach was to find a level at which we were comfortable and as our incomes increased over the years, our life style and associated expenses remained the same… all else was surplus put to good use. 

We could have had Beamers, but drove Hondas. We could have built a 4000sqft house but bought an older ranch and fixed it up. Now, between pensions, investment income and SS, we have as much income as we did when we both worked. We still live simply, but well.

We also got into whole food diets, gardening and prepping 20 years ago. Each of us holds positions in our local church and do volunteer work in the community. I hunt, camp and hike. She weaves, knits and chases grand kids. So far we’ve stayed active in the outdoors and avoided or minimized most major health issues associated with age. At this point, we don’t give a crap about what we drive, who we impress or who we piss off. 

Live simply, stay out of debt, invest in what makes you happy and secure and let the rest of them go chase their tails and feed their egos.


----------



## Smitty901

In my second career being able to Not participate in SS was a great deal. SS fund is raided and the return anymore on what is payed in is chicken feed. 
The big difference in the system I am in is there is a real account with my name on it real money. That is not paying others as you go like SS.
I avoided IRA accounts for my own reasons. If things work out even close to as the should we will not have to touch the investments account at all.
Life is full of left and right turns so in the end you plan and go with the hand that is dealt .
For us we wanted the least amount of government control .


----------



## Beach Kowboy

One of the most important things is to get debt free. No car or credit card payments if you can manage it. It amazes me at how much some of my friends have accumulated in credit card debt! Live as simply as you can and still be comfortable and happy.


----------



## PalmettoTree

Beach Kowboy said:


> One of the most important things is to get debt free. No car or credit card payments if you can manage it. It amazes me at how much some of my friends have accumulated in credit card debt! Live as simply as you can and still be comfortable and happy.


You are correct credit cards are a tool best left unused.


----------



## tango

Being debt free is awesome.
The best thing we could have done and our timing was just right.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

tango said:


> Being debt free is awesome.
> The best thing we could have done and our timing was just right.


Agreed, About our only payments are insurance. We don't even have to pay for utilities or fuel which makes things much easier for us.


----------



## tango

Yea, supplemental insurance is required and not inexpensive.


----------



## StarPD45

Beach Kowboy said:


> One of the most important things is to get debt free. No car or credit card payments if you can manage it.


You have hit the nail on the head.

Retired for three years. No debt, just ongoing expenses, gas, electric, etc.
It's amazing how well you can live on SS if you know the difference between *wants* and *needs.*


----------



## csi-tech

I have essentially a small car in credit card debt. (18K). I have three years until early retirement (51) and I have no intention of carrying this over. I am treating it like a three year car note so I can be debt free barring our little mortgage. Since I will still be working part time and drawing a pension I will actually have more money so it should work out.


----------



## Dogsrule

PalmettoTree said:


> We looked at those when we were young. I'm one of those guys that could not sell bread in a famine. My wife was very shy. Where did that girl go? This May will be married 42 years.


Yeah, I joined a few and failed at all of them when I was young. It made me hate all of them for 20 years! Congrats on 41 years! I've got 24 between two!!!!


----------



## Dogsrule

Chipper said:


> Retired at 48, no retirement nothing. Pick up a odd job now and then when needed. Worked hard and set myself up to live cheap. Small 900 square foot energy efficient house on 40 wooded acres. No more cell phones, no eating out, no payments of any kind. My newest car is 21 years old. No kids to support, burn wood for heat. No fancy vacations etc. You will be really surprised how cheap you can live once you set your mind to it. Get over keeping up with the Jones and focus on living. I love sitting in my "cabin" and watching the neighborhood go to work in their fancy new cars/trucks every morning, what a joke. Best part is hooking up the boat to go fishing while they drive by and wave going to work. [email protected]@es.


Sounds great (I love fishing {I mean eating fish}). Got a good hush puppy recipe?


----------



## PaulS

I am retired today! I was tired yesterday which was spent working on the out-buildings that I designed and have been building with help from them and others and I am tired again today having done more on the out buildings. So that makes me RE-Tired.

I am disabled - not retired. I am working on getting off the disability but I doubt it will make much difference as my current age is 63 1/2 (and counting). I have already beat the odds - I was told that I would be living on medications for the rest of my life. They're all gone now!


----------



## spokes

What's retirement?

We own a farm. 

No matter what you are doing, working or retired, the key thing to do is stay active, and always having a project that keeps your interest. The more physically demanding the activity or project, the better for you.

I keep reading these articles about how much you should have saved for retirement. What a freaking joke n todays economy for the average person. For most folks, retiring is like having kids. If you wait until you are financially able, it is never going to happen.


----------



## jimb1972

Nope just tired.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

My "regular retirement age" comes this October when I turn 66. However, I started collecting SS in January of this year and it's going straight into savings since I'm still working. In your 66th year if you are already drawing SS you can earn up to $40,000 without penalty and I haven't earned that much since the building industry tanked in 2007.
I also get a small pension from a former employer, the wife is drawing SS also. 
Farm is paid for, all vehicles paid for, no credit cards, no debt. Just normal living expenses plus property tax.
Even after retirement I plan on working part time to help the finances, plus cash to turn my 1988 F-150 into the hotrod I always wanted. Or maybe get another Chevy S-10 and stuff a 350 V-8 into it.:-D Auto Zone, O'Reillys, or Advance is part of that plan so I can get an employee discount.


----------



## luckyduck2

Retirement is great , than you get bored and start volunteer working. Next thing you know its like having a job again. The banks and the BIG GOV. will never stop reaching in my pockets. If my pockets were inside out they'd till me to take off my boots. SS is 13 yrs away and didn't count on them to have any left overs for me.


----------



## PalmettoTree

I do not volunteer and I cannot figure out how I had time to work. Correction in addition to the treasurer job I was talked into being president of the neighborhood association. For five years we were between a 2% gain or loss. We will have over a 15% gain maybe close to a 20% gain if I can collect the judgements from two deadbeats.

I will never take the president job again. The recession hit some of my neighbors hard but I will never understand people that do not keep their property up.


----------



## Slippy

PalmettoTree said:


> I do not volunteer and I cannot figure out how I had time to work. Correction in addition to the treasurer job I was talked into being president of the neighborhood association. For five years we were between a 2% gain or loss. We will have over a 15% gain maybe close to a 20% gain if I can collect the judgements from two deadbeats.
> 
> I will never take the president job again. The recession hit some of my neighbors hard but I will never understand people that do not keep their property up.


Other than something like a condo, I don't understand why anyone would participate in a "neighborhood association".


----------



## PalmettoTree

Slippy said:


> Other than something like a condo, I don't understand why anyone would participate in a "neighborhood association".


I understand your point. It all depends on what you intend to do with your property and what are the criterion you place on property valuation.

I view it as shared standards based on being free to enter into contracts.

I lived in the country with zero covenants and restrictions. The neighbor down the hill from me had a home about twice the size of mine put rental mobile homes on the other side of his home. I figure that cut the value of my home by about 15% and that was pure luck.

There are good associations and bad. Sometimes it depends on the board and the president. I can say I fixed a lot of things and put us on a sound financial footing. There are others things that I could have been much more on top of.

It never fails. Everybody's job is easy until I have to do it.


----------



## alterego

I simply can not trust the idea of investing money into an account being managed by some dink in a suit. If you make weekly deposits into the system you will gain x percent and will retire independent yada yada bull shit. These clowns have stole the futures of generations. I have known men who invested through Limbach who was owened by Enron. I heard an interview from a man who paid into his pention for 32 years on the radio last week and he is now getting nothing because the municipality is under emergency management. The local fitters union will not let there members cash out because the pension is so terribly unfunded. If you willingly hand your money to some one to manage for you they will manage to steel it. There is no justice for you. These thieves and the polititians who have facilitated the theft will be buried in mass graves during my administration.


----------



## PalmettoTree

alterego said:


> I simply can not trust the idea of investing money into an account being managed by some dink in a suit. If you make weekly deposits into the system you will gain x percent and will retire independent yada yada bull shit. These clowns have stole the futures of generations. I have known men who invested through Limbach who was owened by Enron. I heard an interview from a man who paid into his pention for 32 years on the radio last week and he is now getting nothing because the municipality is under emergency management. The local fitters union will not let there members cash out because the pension is so terribly unfunded. If you willingly hand your money to some one to manage for you they will manage to steel it. There is no justice for you. These thieves and the polititians who have facilitated the theft will be buried in mass graves during my administration.


I here you. I am sorry for them. But...

The individuals who placed their entire future retirement in the hands of others share some responsibility. Many trust their union, employer, mutual fund or the good man at church. One does not need to tread too many books in order to become reasonably knowledgable.

Most people are looking to either avoid responsibility or go for the home run stocks.

A good start is to know the rule of 72. Take any amount of money and a reasonable yield and divide 72 by that yield. That is the number of years it will take to bobble your money. If you get a yield of 3%, it will take you 24 years to double your money. Anyone can get 3%. Five percent is more reasonable. That brings the doubling years down to 14.4 years. Most companies give you a 50% match on the first 6% you invest. That is putting a minimum of 9% away with little pain. Then every time you get a wage increase you increase your savings by half of the increase. Soon you will be saving 25% of your gross.

At every opportunity you move your money out of the company plan. If you do not want to take on the burden of managing that money yourself pay a broker a flat fee. Make sure he gets no commissions.

Success is not rocket science. But success is up to you.


----------



## StratMaster

Looks like this thread sorta withered out in 2014, hope no one minds me jump starting it again.
I have been retired for years now, collecting a full pension and looking forward to getting my SS soon as well. I too have some illnesses to deal with, so not the globetrotter I had hoped to be LOL... still get out there every day and exercise though.
My retirement is fairly comfortable, as I timed it with being debt-free... every dollar I get goes into my pocket rather than to someone else. I don't use credit at all anymore. I don't quite have the savings I once had (put two kids through 5 years of college each) but still have some $$$ and PM's stashed away. Still have a 42 acre parcel in LaPine which I own outright. As a matter of fact, everything I have I own outright... it's a good way to be IMO.
Had a nice little Ebay biz for awhile a few years back until the guberment decided to tax the hell out of them. After Ebay fees, Paypal fees, and then taxes there wasn't enough meat on the bone left for me, so I let that one go.
Pretty much spend my time writing these days, and hope to publish another book before I'm on the other side of the grass.


----------



## stowlin

We were very lucky to buy a condo in SF in 09 and sell about 18 months ago as it wiped out any small debts we had left and afforded us some pre retirement capital. I bought a significant boat and we lived on it and then commuted with it all the way to Ireland. If we’d bought the boat in CA it would have cost 2-3 times as much then where we picked it up in Greece. We can now farm and I still do some financial service consulting for a few groups digitally until someone applies the personal touch and steals my clients it’s food income and minimal work. I consider us retired as we begin to work our farm land, rebuild our physical home here and establish more preps then I could when we only had a boat to live on. I love it here and know my retirement will be lots of busy work.


----------



## Smitty901

Retired, wife will join me in a year or two her call. We will live out the rest of our lives on our farm . We purchased 40 years ago it is home. The plan worked. Ride until we can not any more is the plan.


----------



## Steve40th

StratMaster said:


> Looks like this thread sorta withered out in 2014, hope no one minds me jump starting it again.
> I have been retired for years now, collecting a full pension and looking forward to getting my SS soon as well. I too have some illnesses to deal with, so not the globetrotter I had hoped to be LOL... still get out there every day and exercise though.
> My retirement is fairly comfortable, as I timed it with being debt-free... every dollar I get goes into my pocket rather than to someone else. I don't use credit at all anymore. I don't quite have the savings I once had (put two kids through 5 years of college each) but still have some $$$ and PM's stashed away. Still have a 42 acre parcel in LaPine which I own outright. As a matter of fact, everything I have I own outright... it's a good way to be IMO.
> Had a nice little Ebay biz for awhile a few years back until the guberment decided to tax the hell out of them. After Ebay fees, Paypal fees, and then taxes there wasn't enough meat on the bone left for me, so I let that one go.
> Pretty much spend my time writing these days, and hope to publish another book before I'm on the other side of the grass.


LaPine Oregon? I helped finish my uncles cabin there in 1988, lol. He had a small A frame near the little river, Lil Deschutes? Loved it, and it was owe so quiet there.

And, I am retired Navy, with Disability. Not sure if the disability will be there forever, but, there is no cure for it. More of an inconvenience really. But, I am only 50, and I keep telling my wife, we need to pay debt off.. Key to retirement is being able to have a choice to retire.


----------



## SOCOM42

Retired? More like I just slowed down.

I guess a marker for retirement would be collecting Social Security, been collecting now for 14 years in February.

It is hard to distinguish, have worked for myself for 35 years, my home is next to my shop, so I really never left

for work, so there is no drastic change in daily habit to create a vacuum that would need to be filled.

I did put 20 years in part time on the local PD, and a total of 27 years in the army and national guard.

I owe nothing, have not for 30 + years.


----------



## Prepared One

I have been working since I was 9, either before school or after. Worked all my adult life. For the most part I have enjoyed what I did, particularly the last 15 years, but I am getting tired and in 6 to 10 years I will be ready to get out. In sales your always chasing the carrot and they just keep dangling it further out. Let someone else chase that damn carrot.


----------



## Toefoot

The wife retires this August, she is 7 years older than me. I will give it a shot here in 2 years but.... I will pursue income regardless. Want my son well off once we are just a memory.

No rocking chair.


----------



## A Watchman

When I drop. A Father's work is never done.


----------



## Prepared One

I will always have something to do, maybe some part time work or maybe one day, dare I say, run for president! It appears one does not have to be qualified for anything in particular to get that job. :vs_lol:


----------



## SOCOM42

A Watchman said:


> When I drop. A Father's work is never done.


Oh, this is so true, I am right there with you.

I am getting ready to do another production run of my parts,

some of the money will go to set up an airbrush easel with correct lighting.

Some more will go for a four color silk screen rotary table and stencil making equipment.

Have all the airbrush equipment, air is no problem, take it right from the shop.

Last years run paid for a new Liberty for her.


----------



## A Watchman

SOCOM42 said:


> Oh, this is so true, I am right there with you.
> 
> I am getting ready to do another production of my parts,
> 
> some of which will go to set up an airbrush easel with correct lighting.
> 
> Have all the airbrush equipment, air is no problem, take it right from the shop.
> 
> Last years run paid for a new Liberty for her.


I have told many .... A Father's job is long, hard, expensive, tiresome, unappreciated, sometimes rewarding, and sometimes not rewarding ..... but it is the most satisfying experience I have ever undertaken, and I will continue on .... with great pleasure.


----------



## Smitty901

Being retired gives you the chance to do things because you want to vs for a pay. My plate is full but in different ways now.


----------



## StratMaster

A Watchman said:


> I have told many .... A Father's job is long, hard, expensive, tiresome, unappreciated, sometimes rewarding, and sometimes not rewarding ..... but it is the most satisfying experience I have ever undertaken, and I will continue on .... with great pleasure.


Agreed! One reward for a father is watching his children leave the runway and fly on their own. My son is now a nuclear engineer, and my daughter a PR manager in a multi billion dollar company in L.A. Both are still in their 20's and have six figure salaries already. This Dad is so very proud knowing he helped make that happen!


----------



## StratMaster

Steve40th said:


> LaPine Oregon? I helped finish my uncles cabin there in 1988, lol. He had a small A frame near the little river, Lil Deschutes? Loved it, and it was owe so quiet there.
> 
> And, I am retired Navy, with Disability. Not sure if the disability will be there forever, but, there is no cure for it. More of an inconvenience really. But, I am only 50, and I keep telling my wife, we need to pay debt off.. Key to retirement is being able to have a choice to retire.


Yep, Lapine Oregon. Mine is on the Lazy River.


----------



## phrogman

In the next 2-4 years I will retire from my current job and draw a pension but I plan to keep working. I started saving late in life and now I'm working hard to make up for it. Hopefully in about 15-20 years I will be able to retire for good.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1895gunner

Retired end of March 2015. Wife kept the house running for all these years so just my pension & SS when we decide to start collecting it. We downsized but will continue with a house payment.

We are busy almost every day either remodeling our retirement home or playing disc golf, hiking/walking or kayaking & fishing. I also hunt whenever possible both big game & small. Headed out this Wednesday to do some squirrel hunting with one of my BIL's. We also have our share of doctors appointments so we stay busy on a budget.

I left a career in Aerospace after 30 years and said enough is enough. 401k will be left alone until mandatory withdrawals begin later in life.


----------



## bigorange75

Turn 65 in July and am retiring then. Been working since I was 12. Full time in the same industry since '71. Been on call basically 24/7 all these years in a weather driven industry so summer vacations have always been a no-no, so I am looking to have some real vacation time when I want on my schedule. Camping, hunting, fishing that sort of thing. Mentally I am fried. I was going to wait until 66 and 2 months, ss has to get that 2 months in there. But when I run the numbers it ain't that big a deal. Don't want to rush my life but can't wait for July to get here. My wife had to take early retirement for medical reasons a few years ago and after putting two kids through college and a few not so smart financial decisions over the years we have been crunching the numbers and think we will be ok. Not where I want to be with my 401K but it made some good gains last year over some of the big hits it took in 07 and 08.


----------



## sideKahr

God blessed me with a mathematical mind, and I used it to make a living and invest. When my investments started yielding as much as my salary, I walked off the job forever. That was 5 years ago, and I don't miss it. I get to do what I'm interested in now full time, and life is good. 

As far as Social Security, they keep sending me stuff, but I just throw it in a drawer. I guess I could get some money from them, I'll have to look into it some day.


----------

